# professional brand dog food



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was feeding my pups this food and they loved it. But then the pet store I was buying it at closed and I would have to go across town to buy it. It just was too far so we went back to ProPlan. It is a good food. 
For skin being dry try some Fish Oil pills and putting it in their food. Look at the ingredients and get one without soy. I didnt realize it but some brands put soy in them.


----------



## ginger&diego (Jan 8, 2010)

thank you for replying. there is so much different information on the internet that you don't know what to do sometimes or what is actually good for your dog. i will try the fish oil pills. it's nice to be able to hear what works with fellow goldens. thanks!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

My Bentley gets increased hot spots and ear problems whenever he eats a food with barley in it. Professional's 3rd ingredient is barley; so that's quite a bit. Not saying it's the same for your dog, but it's something to consider.

Your store, Pet Depot, also carries AvoDerm as well as California Natural. You might look into one of those formulas without barley to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## ginger&diego (Jan 8, 2010)

i used to feed them the nutro brand for about 3 years and they seemed to have hot spots only in the summer. i've been doing professional for maybe a year now. i looked up online the nutro ingredients and it doesn't have barley. i was wondering does anyone else like using this brand or think it is good.


----------



## skramer43 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Professional dog food*

I have been feeding my 14 year old Golden Professional brand dog food since he was a puppy. His coat is beautiful and shiny and when I tried switching to other brands in the past, his fur became dull and coarse. He's on the low fat dry food (light green bag) and does very well digestion wise. Sally


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Do they have a non-chicken formula? Lamb maybe? 

Chicken is a huge culprit for my golden--may be worth a shot!


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Professional is another Diamond Brand


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

WasChampionFan said:


> Professional is another Diamond Brand


Oh, you are right! Completely forgot about that as it's not one of the better known ones.


----------

